

Top 5 Tips for Managing Open Source Developers - calebgilbert
http://blogs.activestate.com/2010/02/top-5-tips-for-managing-open-source-developers-dont-forget-the-beer-fridge/

======
gridspy
Sounds to me like "Tips for working with Hackers" in general.

